# Pausing UK Student Loans when on Maternity Leave in AUS



## Katxox (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Everyone, 

Really hoping someone can help or advise on this one. I’m currently 8 months pregnant and live in Sydney. I have a UK student loan which I pay each month (after tax). I’m am due to go on mat leave from 11th Febwhich will be unpaid.
I contacted student loans to advise I would be going on unpaid mat leave to which they advised me to submit a letter from my employer advising it would be unpaid (on which they would reassess me). Student loans then contacted me to advise they needed a copy of my payslip in addition to the employer letter which I sent back to them.

However, today I have just received a reassessment notice advising that my student loan repayment are increasing each month based on my payslip, even though I have advised and my employer has advised I will be on unpaid leave.
Please can someone help as I’m really worried about what to do as I will be unable to afford to make the repayments whilst I’m not getting paid on maternity leave
Thanks
Kathryn


----------



## Kmcchick (9 mo ago)

Hi Kathryn,
Hope you’re enjoying your mat leave and time with your new bub!!
I’d love to know what happened with this? I’m 9months pregnant and have a Uk student loan and too are pretty worried about my current hefty repayments.
Did they end up putting a pause on it?
Thanks!


----------



## Katxox (Nov 17, 2016)

Hi Kmcchick, They eventually did however the whole process took ALOT of back and forth with student loans (pretty much since the start of January to end of March to get it sorted). Ultimately, what they will assess you on will be what you are earning during your mat leave period so you could avoid some of the back & forth by having the following documents ready:

Letter from your employer stating when you will be taking mat leave & whether you will be paid your normal salary or if it is unpaid mat leave (just a note, I didn't include anything about Gov Parental Leave Pay
If Paid Mat Leave - they will reassess you on the amount you will be paid during mat leave
If unpaid - they will want proof of 'Means of Support' - how you plan to support yourself during maternity leave (savings / partner etc)

It will take a few weeks for student loans to process but I wouldn't make any loan payments during this period and if they reassess that your payments are lowered / paused during mat leave, they will remove any arrears on your account accrued during the assessment period.

Also, just a note - calling the call centre staff on the regular number is pretty much useless - they provide no clear guidance on what to do as this scenario seems to be outside of their script. I only got mine resolved by speaking to the 'Payment Recoveries Department' - basically the department that will be chasing you up for the payments. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Kmcchick (9 mo ago)

Thank you so much!! This is so helpful!! I’ve scoured the internet trying to find some answers and there is nothing, and my employer who actually hires a lot of expats has never been asked to supply anything like this before so I was really coming up trumps.
I really appreciate the time you’ve taken to come back to me.
THanks again!!!


----------



## caselounsbery (3 mo ago)

Hi, Catherine. I was interested in your student loan case. I didn't understand on what basis they increased your student loan? I don't understand why your unpaid leave of absence confirmed by your employer isn't an argument for the bank where you took the loan. This is unacceptable. I think you need to talk to a professional lawyer about this. I've often had unfair and unpleasant situations involving a bank or co-workers. The most recent one was a problem with a mortgage payment on a house. And only Mortgage Broker Wigan was able to help me sort it out. Feel free to ask the experts about it. Don't be shy. Good luck, girl!


----------

